# Might still be OK to use, but should you risk it?



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 14, 2021)

hahaha Think you should probably throw that out.


----------



## Docb (Jun 15, 2021)

I think it should be released back into the wild, so take a trip out and pour it back into the sea.


----------



## C&E Guy (Jun 15, 2021)

Just "Best Before" not "Use By".

Still be ok for a few years.


----------



## mikeyB (Jun 24, 2021)

Looks like Himalayan Rock salt. It does indeed have a best before date, because once extracted and ground, humidity will return it to its previously solid state. It’ll still be salt, just a bit less practical to use.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 24, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> Looks like Himalayan Rock salt. It does indeed have a best before date, because once extracted and ground, humidity will return it to its previously solid state. It’ll still be salt, just a bit less practical to use.


Presumably that depends on when you open it?  They need a 'Best before humidity gets to it and it turns solid' date


----------



## pm133 (Jun 24, 2021)

That looks like a plastic container.

If so, it'll still taste of salt but you'll be getting some leaching of a few nasty chemicals from the container it's stored in because of UV radiation from natural daylight.

The day we ban the use of plastic to store food will probably be the same day we miraculously see a whole raft of food allergies disappear from people's lives.


----------



## travellor (Jul 15, 2021)

I have stuff in my cupboard with dates of 2002. 
My nose tells me if it's ok.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 15, 2021)

Think it might be a bit dicey lol


----------



## Fagor (Jul 15, 2021)

@travellor - 2002 is still new(-ish). I have some stuff that doesn't have a use by/best by dates. But I won't be using it now - it doesn't suit my T1 diet. I'm holding onto it as it might be of interest to whoever clears my house after I get connected to the great CGM in the sky....


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 19, 2021)

Some foodstuffs last forever. Lea&Perrin’s Worcestershire Sauce does. As they say on the label it’s matured for 18 months. Unopened, it could last centuries. Same with Tabasco, that doesn’t go off either. Both are only sold in glass bottles.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 19, 2021)

Save it for winter and grit the path.


----------

